# LA COSTA VERDE: desde mi propio lente ... BY KOKO CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

fotos de la costa verde las nuevas, las ineditas, las que siempre se repetiran y todo los paisjes a orillas del mar... un paseo desde la pera del amor hasta larcomar 

espero les guste saludos!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

este es uno de mis lugares preferidos ... para poder ver la costa verde... y distrutar de la brisa del mar y de la hermosa vista de miraflores 

cerca a la pera del amor en san isidro


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

cuanto verdor y cuantas flores" como se nota k esta avanzando el proyecto de forestacion de la costa verde" se ve muy bien"
*gracias KOKOCUSCO por mostrarnos fotos de la costa verde"*kay:


----------



## ZoilaL (Mar 21, 2008)

Que buenas están tus fotos KOKO, es un deleite poder ver estas fotos tan buenas. Me transportas a mi Lima querida por unos instantes. Hermosa esa parte de la Costa Verde; ojalá lleguen a un acuerdo los alcaldes, para embellecerla más aún y que los ciudadanos podamos gozarla en toda su extensión. (y que lo hagan pronto, para que no sean nuestros nietos los primeros en conocer la Costa Verde remodelada jejeje).
Gracias por este y todos tus posts KOKO CUSCO


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Veo doble.... jeje repetiste una tanda de fotos pero es lógico, al ver tanta belleza uno quiere repetir kay: (Ya se nota el logotipo de la muni)


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Me encanta la Costa Verde pero deberian hacer algo con el mar...da un poco de asco el color marronesco que tiene en algunas playas no les parece?


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo me imagino que una de las partes más difíciles del Proyecto Costa Verde será recuperar la zona de los Barracones del Callao, que unirá definitivamente la Costa Verde con La Punta. ¿Será posible reubicar a esa gente? Los chalacos deben ser gente muy aferrada a su tierra.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Eso mismo pienso, va a ser una tarea titánica rehabilitar esa zona, porque así yo ni loco pasaría :colgate: Algún proyecto especial de Mi vivienda debe anclar allí...


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Ojalá llegue el día en que podamos caminar de La Punta a Chorrillos por hermosos y apacibles malecones.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

excelentes fotos koko .....


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy buenas tus fotos, te han salido fantásticas. Me gustan todas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos...












































































































​


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Que bonito está ese lugar. Gracias por las fotos, Koko, muy buenas.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q bien q muestres el lado mas verde de la costa,,,
hasta se puede sentir la brisa atravez de tus fotos ko-ko :nuts:

bravo!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos koko
la costa verde luce bien leeenda!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos koko.. esos depas son bien pajas..


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> cuanto verdor y cuantas flores" como se nota k esta avanzando el proyecto de forestacion de la costa verde" se ve muy bien"
> *gracias KOKOCUSCO por mostrarnos fotos de la costa verde"*kay:


gracias ...



ZoilaL said:


> Que buenas están tus fotos KOKO, es un deleite poder ver estas fotos tan buenas. Me transportas a mi Lima querida por unos instantes. Hermosa esa parte de la Costa Verde; ojalá lleguen a un acuerdo los alcaldes, para embellecerla más aún y que los ciudadanos podamos gozarla en toda su extensión. (y que lo hagan pronto, para que no sean nuestros nietos los primeros en conocer la Costa Verde remodelada jejeje).
> Gracias por este y todos tus posts KOKO CUSCO


muchisimas gracias por tu comentario



100%imperial said:


> excelentes fotos koko .....


gracias kioshi



Limeñito said:


> Muy buenas tus fotos, te han salido fantásticas. Me gustan todas.


limeñito muchas gracias por el comentario



W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos.


hey gracias tioooo je je



Tiger_Army said:


> Que bonito está ese lugar. Gracias por las fotos, Koko, muy buenas.


Saludos y mucho gusto gracias por los comentarios



papiriqui said:


> q bien q muestres el lado mas verde de la costa,,,
> hasta se puede sentir la brisa atravez de tus fotos ko-ko :nuts:
> 
> bravo!


je je gracias te dire que a mi me sucede lo mismo saludos brother



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko
> la costa verde luce bien leeenda!!


graxias xoxera je je XD!!!



tacall said:


> buenas fotos koko.. esos depas son bien pajas..


saludos tacall gracias


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos d la Costa Verde! uno d mis lugares favoritos de Lima, desde arriba se tiene una buena vista del mar, m gustaría vivir por ahí y ver todos los dias desde mi dormitorio un paisaje como el d tus fotos.
D la primera tanda, me parecen las fotos muy repetitivas, lo q no significa q no esten bien.
Gx por las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

alvarobendezu said:


> Buenas fotos d la Costa Verde! uno d mis lugares favoritos de Lima, desde arriba se tiene una buena vista del mar, m gustaría vivir por ahí y ver todos los dias desde mi dormitorio un paisaje como el d tus fotos.
> D la primera tanda, me parecen las fotos muy repetitivas, lo q no significa q no esten bien.
> Gx por las fotos.


POR MI HUBIERA PUESTO 30 TAN SOLO POR QUE ES UN LUGAR MUY ESPECIAL PARA MI JE JE SOLO POR ESO ... PERO TE AGRADEZCO LA SINCERIDAD


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MAS FOTOS












































































































​


----------



## hacker580 (May 3, 2009)

Asu q linda playita


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que lindas fotos! La Costa Verde, más "verde" que nunca. Los malecones de Miraflores son a mi parecer los mejores lugares para pasear y relajarse en toda Lima.


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesantes las fotos

Salu2

Crlwaly
AQP:lol:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonito Thread Koko,,, mi zona predilecta de la gran Lima, que Frescura de clima y paisaje.. no hay nada mas que comentar que solo pedir que algun dia cambien la grama verde por mas arboles o palmeras,,,


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Están buenísimas Koko. Ya quiero ver el resto. Que pena que solo llegast a Larcomar, porque lo último del malecón de Miraflores, pasando el centro comercial, es lo más bonito. Hay edificios mucho mejores y es una zona más consolidada. También los malecones de Barranco y Chorrillos son dignos de ser fotografiados. Para otra ocasión será.

Te lo repito, tus fotos están buenísimas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hacker580 said:


> Asu q linda playita


toy de acuerdo



PaiMei74 said:


> Que lindas fotos! La Costa Verde, más "verde" que nunca. Los malecones de Miraflores son a mi parecer los mejores lugares para pasear y relajarse en toda Lima.


realmente es una zona muy bonita, no dejare de elogiar lo bien cuidados que estan los parques y lo bien que luce la zona



crlwaly1 said:


> Interesantes las fotos
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ...


saludos brother y gracias



AQPCITY said:


> Bonito Thread Koko,,, mi zona predilecta de la gran Lima, que Frescura de clima y paisaje.. no hay nada mas que comentar que solo pedir que algun dia cambien la grama verde por mas arboles o palmeras,,,


definitivamente mas palmeras ... pero igual luce precioso ese verde mas aun sabiendo todo lo que cuesta mantenerlo asi tan bien cuidado



sebvill said:


> Están buenísimas Koko. Ya quiero ver el resto. Que pena que solo llegast a Larcomar, porque lo último del malecón de Miraflores, pasando el centro comercial, es lo más bonito. Hay edificios mucho mejores y es una zona más consolidada. También los malecones de Barranco y Chorrillos son dignos de ser fotografiados. Para otra ocasión será.
> 
> Te lo repito, tus fotos están buenísimas.


puxxxa de haberlo sabido lo hubiera recorrido pero no te preocupes de seguro habra una nueva oportunidad ... descuida

y muchas gracias por tus comentarios saludos sebas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas ...























































un perro loco jugando con su amo... que le arrojaba el juguete pendiente abajo ...XD!!!










PERRO LOCO!!!










contemplando la bella vista...













































​


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué formaciones más caprichosas las de los acantilados. No sé si es ilusión o exceso de candidez, pero parece que la Costa Verde está más verde (o menos marrón) que nunca.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buena Koko!! que chevere!


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

muy buenas fotos koko cusco, a comparacion de cuando estuve en lima en verano del 2008 se ve q esta mucho mas verde , espero q con el proyecto costa verde se sigua mantiendo asi y se siga impulsando el sembrado de la mayoria de acantalidos se veria alucinante los acantalidos con sus formas todo cubierto de verdor y con palmeras a lo largo de toda la playa de abajo se veria increible ademas cuando entren ya funcionar las plantas de tratamiento de agua se ira el marron de las aguas y se vera azul verdoso como son las aguas del pacifico

una pregunta en una de las fotos donde sale el perro suicida se aprecia en la parte de la playa varios monticulos de tierra? q estan haciendo ahi estan poniendo arena? o o están mejorando el terreno para una futura construccion? alguien sabe algo al respecto? gracias


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gusto la última foto de la segunda parte..... buenas fotos Koko como siempre kay:


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Las fotos estan de lujo. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sin palabras


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas tomas.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Qué pajas las fotos Kokocusco :applause:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda, una de las mejores zonas de Lima.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Koko, te pasaste las fotos estan:

*B R A V A Z A S ! ! !*

:cheers:

​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonita zona. Su perfil urbano es chevere flanqueado de edificios multifamiliares que guardan armonia. Algunos tienen buen diseño...


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

mis respetos a esas fotos ah


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Bravo Koko, preciosas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

CARAMBA realmente agradezco mucho los comentarios de todos ... 

Que bueno que les haya gustado ... por cierto a pesar que sufri una baja importantisima ya que mi laptop perdio el procesador de doble nucleo de 64 bits y la tarjeta de video nvidia je je XD y estara fuera de combate por un mes almenos pues me las arreglare para seguir adelante XD!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos












































































































​


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

koko.. buenas Fotos ..suerte que estuvistes en dias soleados.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Me encantan!!!! Sobre todo la segunda y la tercera.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

monumentales las fotosssss, muy linda zona, espectacular!!!!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mi favorito*



koko cusco said:


>


^^Ese edificio es mi favorito del malecón. Yo también le he dedicado algunas fotos que pronto mostraré.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy bonitas tus fotos*


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bravaxas tus fotos koko!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Freed said:


> koko.. buenas Fotos ..suerte que estuvistes en dias soleados.


basicoooo ja ja ...gracias por el comentario




Limeñito said:


> Me encantan!!!! Sobre todo la segunda y la tercera.


oyeee muchas gracias je je



cesar_BsAs said:


> monumentales las fotosssss, muy linda zona, espectacular!!!!


wow wow wow muchas gracias



Lia_01 said:


> *Muy bonitas tus fotos*


hey LIA muchas gracias por el comentario y la visita



pierejean said:


> Bravaxas tus fotos koko!


muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Mas fotos de la costa verde..!!! XD











































































































​


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^espectaculares tus fotos" sobre todo la de los parapenters k es algo k le da un toque especial a la Costa Verde"kay: saludos:cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AKASO NO ES LO MEJOR LIMONTA? ^^:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> ^^espectaculares tus fotos" sobre todo la de los parapenters k es algo k le da un toque especial a la Costa Verde"kay: saludos:cheers:


hey gracias por el comentario


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> ^^Ese edificio es mi favorito del malecón. Yo también le he dedicado algunas fotos que pronto mostraré.


buena voz cazafantasias!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que buenas fotos koko! geniales


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, me gustaron todas.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hard Rock Cafe*



koko cusco said:


>


^^En la parte donde dice Chili's funcionó el Hard Rock Cafe desde la inauguración de Larcomar, pero solamente duró unos pocos años. Me lo perdí y pensé que sería todo un éxito.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si me acuerdo del Hard Rock cafe, yo era chibolito y pensaba que solo era para adultos xD era muy chevere por dentro, creo que habian cuadros hasta en el techo.


----------



## Johnkev (Jun 22, 2009)

*GENIALES.!*

:jk:Muy buenas las fotos, de solo verlas me relajo y me quiero quedar dormido pero una vez que apago el monitor regreso a mi fria habitacion XD.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Si me acuerdo del Hard Rock cafe, yo era chibolito y pensaba que solo era para adultos xD era muy chevere por dentro, creo que habian cuadros hasta en el techo.


Hablando de sólo para adultos, el que veo vacío últimamente es el local de Hooters, demasiado conservadores los limeños para este local?


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Rebuenazas las fotos! m encantaron las del sunset.
Y el Marriot, q m parece un edifico sin mayor gracia, sale muy bien en las fotos, es muy fotogénico como dicen.


----------

